# Uber HERO: Volunteer to Drive More Drunk Pax



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber paired with The Hero Campaign last October, but I just received this email today. This way if you opt-in you will be directed to areas of high demand for designated drivers. Now you too will have an even higher chance of getting someone who will throw up. It's a win-win.

Become an Uber Hero today*
















*Rubber interior strongly recommended

Info: http://herocampaign.org/2015/10/heroes-raise-over-50000-for-designated-driving-campaign/


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

"Pledging to be a HERO is free of charge"

OK... I gotta be misreading this? They say it won't cost you anything for you to have the, *ahem* PRIVILEGE of burning your gas and time to drive obnoxious and potentially ill people?

Is this official notification that Uber is going to start charging drivers instead of paying them?


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm more happy to be a loser. So pass.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Helping with Hero is actually a great good thing. But Of course, it comes at the expense and havoc of drivers dealing with it


----------



## Sheiseman (Mar 30, 2016)

From HERO to ZERO in one weekend.
What would they call a female driver? HEROINE? 
Your Heroine is 2 minutes away!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Sheiseman said:


> You are a HERO when they need You and a ZERO when they are done with You.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

There's an area that needs a campaign to tell Uber drivers where the drunk pax are? Ummm, I think drivers don't have problems finding drunks and don't need some pledge to show the way.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

You are their hero but they still rate you a zero... Err 1 but that doesn't rhyme.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Foober always thinks of the dumbest crap and there's NEVER any increased compensation involved. PASS.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

SafeT said:


> You are their hero but they still rate you a zero... Err 1 but that doesn't rhyme.


You get 1 star for that post


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> There's an area that needs a campaign to tell Uber drivers where the drunk pax are? Ummm, I think drivers don't have problems finding drunks and don't need some pledge to show the way.


 They already highlight the "late night rush" spot within the Partner app as it is.. Like ABC123DEF mentions below, we have a lot of gold star and sticker programs but never anything related to dollars. Okay, the _occasional _raffle in the past and guaranteed hours which have been reduced.



ABC123DEF said:


> Foober always thinks of the dumbest crap and there's NEVER any increased compensation involved. PASS.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Helping with Hero is actually a great good thing. But Of course, it comes at the expense and havoc of drivers dealing with it


Why do you defend Uber in all of your posts? This is a job and designating ourselves to drive drunk people around increases our risk. If we are getting no extra pay, helping with hero is not a "great good thing". It just makes us more liable for problems.

Uber does not implement programs to help the driver. They only do things that make them look good and/or make them more money. If you are not an Uber employee, you are clearly brainwashed by their PR lies.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

sicky said:


> Why do you defend Uber in all of your posts? This is a job and designating ourselves to drive drunk people around increases our risk. If we are getting no extra pay, helping with hero is not a "great good thing". It just makes us more liable for problems.
> 
> Uber does not implement programs to help the driver. They only do things that make them look good and/or make them more money. If you are not an Uber employee, you are clearly brainwashed by their PR lies.


 We've all asked Bart the same thing. It's pointless to try to reason with someone who obviously thinks uber can do no wrong.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sicky said:


> Why do you defend Uber in all of your posts? This is a job and designating ourselves to drive drunk people around increases our risk. If we are getting no extra pay, helping with hero is not a "great good thing". It just makes us more liable for problems.
> 
> Uber does not implement programs to help the driver. They only do things that make them look good and/or make them more money. If you are not an Uber employee, you are clearly brainwashed by their PR lies.


Defend Uber in all of my posts? Then obviously you haven't followed me in months. All you have to do is read my past posts and they prove what you say is 100% untrue. Heres one recently:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-truth-about-how-uber’s-app-manages-drivers.70761/#post-972672

but Brainwashed? what are you talking about. If that was the case I would believe "lower rates equals higher earnings" they preach. But my market took a rate cut over a year ago (went down to $1.02/mile) and I haven't driven since for that amount. If I was brainwashed id be out driving in those big cities like Detroit, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, for well under $1, smh



ChortlingCrison said:


> We've all asked Bart the same thing. It's pointless to try to reason with someone who obviously thinks uber can do no wrong.


More falsehood as usual
this post should explain my thoughts on Uber
https://uberpeople.net/threads/hate-uber-for-what-they-do-and-hate-drivers-for-what-they-do.64463/

only an un-normal un-reasonaable (I probably should just say weird) person would read that topic and think I side with uber all the time and defend uber all the time and believe that im brainwashed to believe Uber is good in all areas

*SMH*


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Defend Uber in all of my posts? Then obviously you haven't followed me in months. All you have to do is read my past posts and they prove what you say is 100% untrue. Heres one recently:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-truth-about-how-uber's-app-manages-drivers.70761/#post-972672
> 
> but Brainwashed? what are you talking about. If that was the case I would believe "lower rates equals higher earnings" they preach. But my market took a rate cut over a year ago (went down to $1.02/mile) and I haven't driven since for that amount. If I was brainwashed id be out driving in those big cities like Detroit, Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, for well under $1, smh


I haven't followed you or read all of your posts. You post a lot so I have taken notice that you tend to be very supportive of Uber. Maybe I just missed the posts where you aren't. The post you linked to above shows the opposite of what I stated. Thank you for pointing that out and showing that you are not always defending Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Uber paired with The Hero Campaign last October, but I just received this email today. This way if you opt-in you will be directed to areas of high demand for designated drivers. Now you too will have an even higher chance of getting someone who will throw up. It's a win-win.
> 
> Become an Uber Hero today*
> 
> ...


Police surplus paddy wagons.
This s may be a suitable vehicle . . .
Just have to install the 1,000 gallon underbelly water tank and the high pressure hose and pumps . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sheiseman said:


> From HERO to ZERO in one weekend.
> What would they call a female driver? HEROINE?
> Your Heroine is 2 munites away!


That kind of competition can get you shot on certain streets.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sicky said:


> I haven't followed you or read all of your posts. You post a lot so I have taken notice that you tend to be very supportive of Uber. .


So you say I defend Uber in all of my posts first, then turn around and say you havent followed or read all of my posts. Um, do you see whats wrong with what you did? You just admitted to severe reaching then, Smh

I havent actually defended Uber, I have simply pointed out situation where if a driver runs around and shoots people, then that driver should be blamed and put in jail. I have simply pointed out if a driver drinks and drives, but is not working for uber at the time,does NOT have is app on, but simply has the U sign up on his window,then people shoudl NOT rush to the news section to post "Uber driver drives drunk".

Finally, there is a huge difference between pointing out where blame and liablity lies and SUPPORTING a company. Dont believe me? Ask any English professor!!!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Why do they even offer us gold stars and meaningless achievements. This isn't 2nd grade, we're adults who need money. Only money talks.

Lol I would love to sit in on one of their half baked idea brainstorms as a fly on the wall. Would be hilarious to see their thought process 0f c0ming up with these stupid promotions when they're in panic mode and drivers keep dropping.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Let's make America Greater again and again driving for Ewber.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So you say I defend Uber in all of my posts first, then turn around and say you havent followed or read all of my posts. Um, do you see whats wrong with what you did? You just admitted to severe reaching then, Smh
> 
> I havent actually defended Uber, I have simply pointed out situation where if a driver runs around and shoots people, then that driver should be blamed and put in jail. I have simply pointed out if a driver drinks and drives, but is not working for uber at the time,does NOT have is app on, but simply has the U sign up on his window,then people shoudl NOT rush to the news section to post "Uber driver drives drunk".
> 
> Finally, there is a huge difference between pointing out where blame and liablity lies and SUPPORTING a company. Dont believe me? Ask any English professor!!!


You have 5,722 posts. No, I have not read every single one. However, I have seen many of your posts supporting Uber when only their staunchest supporters would do so. I'm not going to turn this into a back and forth endless argument-that is all I have to say.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sicky said:


> You have 5,722 posts. No, I have not read every single one. However, I have seen many of your posts supporting Uber when only their staunchest supporters would do so. I'm not going to turn this into a back and forth endless argument-that is all I have to say.


Then what you don't do is make a baseless unfounded untrue statement in the first place!

And again, there's a huge difference in pointing out liability and actually supporting a company, Google it!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Foober always thinks of the dumbest crap and there's NEVER any increased compensation involved. PASS.


It's not about us - the drivers.
It's about a chump change donation made for free advertising and branding - at our expense.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> "Pledging to be a HERO is free of charge"


We drivers are pledging that the ride is free & will be* FREE*



WeirdBob said:


> "OK... I gotta be misreading this? They say it won't cost you anything for you to have the, *ahem* PRIVILEGE of burning your gas and time to drive obnoxious and potentially ill people?
> Is this official notification that Uber is going to start charging drivers instead of paying them?


No where does it say Uber will not charge the *SERVICE FEE.*

Uber connects drunk rider to driver it's an Technological Company & has cost overheads. You the Driver my '*HERO'* for making Uber RICH & providing service at no cost.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Helping with Hero is actually a great good thing. But Of course, it comes at the expense and havoc of drivers dealing with it


Take all the credit be a hero all by your self


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> pointing out where blame and liablity lies and SUPPORTING a company. Dont believe me? Ask any English professor!!!


Ask any English professor if "pointing out where blame and liability lies and SUPPORTING a company", is properly composed?


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Police surplus paddy wagons.
> This s may be a suitable vehicle . . .
> Just have to install the 1,000 gallon underbelly water tank and the high pressure hose and pumps . . .
> View attachment 35044


That is the most suitable vehicle.....For UberPooling Travis and his cronies, Kutcher included. Pick them up & take them to their "Suitable Rooms" at San Quintin!


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Sheiseman said:


> Damn Ubershiza, you are Fast!! I edited my post in two seconds, you still got the first version!!
> Some ppl have no life!!!! I AM ALSO GAY!!! I love getting on all fours for Uber. They tell me jump and I say how high. Please, somebody give me a big one in the rearQUOTE]


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Somebody needed to vent?


----------



## McTim (Jan 7, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Helping with Hero is actually a great good thing. But Of course, it comes at the expense and havoc of drivers dealing with it


I agree with Bart, it is a social good to remove drunks from the roads. Last night a cop thanked me for taking drunks off the roads!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

McTim said:


> I agree with Bart, it is a social good to remove drunks from the roads. Last night a cop thanked me for taking drunks off the roads!!


You can have my share...here you go. <tosses McTim a car full of random drunks> Enjoy!!!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Lost items, puke, low ratings oh joy!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ask any English professor if "pointing out where blame and liability lies and SUPPORTING a company", is properly composed?





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ask any English professor if "pointing out where blame and liability lies and SUPPORTING a company", is properly composed?


ask me if i care 2 bumbaquats what you or others think about my spelling and grammar on an internet anti uber board. Go ahead, ask me


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

McTim said:


> I agree with Bart, it is a social good to remove drunks from the roads. Last night a cop thanked me for taking drunks off the roads!!


Its a social good to remove Homeless from the roads too & all mankind will Thank you & Bart. Don't see any help from Uber or you'll in that Direction. Need I say further.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

McTim said:


> Last night a cop thanked me for taking drunks off the roads!!


I love statements such as this. Heard variations on it at Commission meetings.

Thanks, Uber, because no one, and I mean _*NO ONE*_, in the taxi industry ever thought to pick up passengers at drinking establishments over the course of eight decades or so.

By the way, the drunks (or someone at the location) take themselves off the road by requesting a ride. Taxis and Brand X respond and service.

The next time you're patting yourself on the back for your "public service" consider donating the money made to MADD.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> I love statements such as this. Heard variations on it at Commission meetings.
> Thanks, Uber, because no one, and I mean _*NO ONE*_, in the taxi industry ever thought to pick up passengers at drinking establishments over the course of eight decades or so.
> By the way, the drunks (or someone at the location) take themselves off the road by requesting a ride. Taxis and Brand X respond and service.
> The next time you're patting yourself on the back for your "public service" consider donating the money made to MADD.
> View attachment 35277


NO. You kidding me. Donate to MADD. Can't do. Have to get rich & what will I tell the Vulture (venture) companies & Investors.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Slavic Riga



Slavic Riga said:


> NO. You kidding me. Donate to MADD. Can't do. Have to get rich & what will I tell the Vulture (venture) companies & Investors.


Sigh! When you're right, you're right! 

What _was_ I thinking?!?!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

If I was going to donate my time/effort, why would i do it at a loss to myself and abuse to my car? To pick up people who have disposable incomes to spend on drinks?

How's about soup kitchen? Or a homeless shelter? Those people truly have nothing.

Uber spins everything into something, it's so strange.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> If I was going to donate my time/effort, why would i do it at a loss to myself and abuse to my car? To pick up people who have disposable incomes to spend on drinks?
> 
> How's about soup kitchen? Or a homeless shelter? Those people truly have nothing.
> 
> *Uber spins everything into something, it's so strange*.


People are not aware of the various Programmes (gimmicks) that have been approved by the Governments in relation to Corporate Tax breaks. This is one of those gimmicks.

*CEO's & companies don't use Company Profits or money for 'TAX BREAKS'. They use everyone money with these gimmicks to garner attention and claim maximum profits*.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> "Pledging to be a HERO is free of charge"
> 
> OK... I gotta be misreading this? They say it won't cost you anything for you to have the, *ahem* PRIVILEGE of burning your gas and time to drive obnoxious and potentially ill people?
> 
> Is this official notification that Uber is going to start charging drivers instead of paying them?


Friend, guber been ahem, "charging drivers" for like a long time. 20-40%...you're just now reading the memo? And they've never been paying us. We are simply going into debt borrowing the value of our car in weekly installments!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Uber paired with The Hero Campaign last October, but I just received this email today. This way if you opt-in you will be directed to areas of high demand for designated drivers. Now you too will have an even higher chance of getting someone who will throw up. It's a win-win.
> 
> Become an Uber Hero today*
> 
> ...


POST # 1/MikesUber: ..........G R E A T !
Just what 
Emperor @$$hat needs to make his
ALREADY BLOATED EGO too big for
either the Bay Bridge or the Golden
Gate..."Disruptor".....and......."Hero".

UPNFers that ARE Veterans need to
Alert the Hero Program Poobah that
this is SHAMELE$$ EXPLOITATION
and CRA$$ COMMERCIALI$M when
and where #[F]Uber is involved.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/MikesUber: ..........G R E A T !
> Just what
> Emperor @$$hat needs to make his
> ALREADY BLOATED EGO too big for
> ...


*
'Hero Program'* organizers don't care, they are getting Money & Uber the publicity. All publicity involves cash & donations. And this is where Uber has stepped in 'Money'. Uber does not give a $hit or they would have said to drivers. You drivers are the HERO'S. 'For every Trip accepted, Uber will pay-out the Fare Round Trip.

*Quoting Blogger/Active member Rex8976:* 


Rex8976 said:


> Thanks, Uber, because no one, and I mean _*NO ONE*_, in the taxi industry ever thought to pick up passengers at drinking establishments over the course of eight decades or so.
> By the way, the drunks (or someone at the location) take themselves off the road by requesting a ride. Taxis and Brand X respond and service.
> View attachment 35277


Uber always recycles other people ideas. They have nothing Original.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The Hero Campaign needs to Pledge that they will add an additional $200 (to Uber's clean up fee of $200) whenever one of their In Need of a Designated Driver passengers throws up in our car. The Uber clean up fee just covers the bio clean up - somebody needs to cover the lost fares driver has for the remainder of the night. Nah...I still would not opt in...who wants to have obnoxious passengers in their car. I had a mildly drunk guy (alcohol effects some people this way) yelling at his girlfriend the entire trip (30 minutes) the other night - nobody needs that crap in their personal car. How about this, Hero Campaign pitches in the $200 with Uber's $200 if there is a mess to clean up. And the bars that got the passenger that drunk, and made all that profit, can pitch in $100 for pain and suffering for hauling their drunk customers home?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This kind of thinking reminds me of typical _management thinking._ The worker bee is already burning out and being abused - the manager has never done that type of work, nor would they ever - yet they lump more of the worst part of the job onto the worker bee and make it sound like they are doing the worker bee a favor! *OMG! Really?!? *_Pledging to be a HERO is free of charge... _


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Police surplus paddy wagons.
> This s may be a suitable vehicle . . .
> Just have to install the 1,000 gallon underbelly water tank and the high pressure hose and pumps . . .
> View attachment 35044


*10X LIKE!*


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Or the bartenders could just refuse to serve liquor.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Or the bartenders could just refuse to serve liquor.


& they will be called HERO as per Uber & Organizers. Imagine the backlash, Bar makes No profits + bar servers No Tips + No free Uber TRIPS.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Uber paired with The Hero Campaign last October, but I just received this email today. This way if you opt-in you will be directed to areas of high demand for designated drivers. Now you too will have an even higher chance of getting someone who will throw up. It's a win-win.
> 
> Become an Uber Hero today*
> 
> ...


POST#1/MikesUber: UNBELIEVEABLE !
F O R T Y - S E V E N
Replies and NOT ONE hint of a Comment
*H O W and W H O M will be
Insuring these "Off App"rides
being provided GRATIS by "H E R O E S".
Where are....*
5 Star Guy &
scrurbscrud &
Hunt to Eat on this Signature Topic?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#1/MikesUber: UNBELIEVEABLE !
> F O R T Y - S E V E N
> Replies and NOT ONE hint of a Comment
> *H O W and W H O M will be
> ...


I didn't read it as the rides being off-app, I just think you're sponsoring yourself as an Uber-approved Hero through The Hero Campaign. Just another title like Gold and VIP.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

After reading everything, this is just a scam to make them look good. Drivers are signing up to say they will work those hours in those areas, like an employee working a shift ahead of time.  No one is working for free and the drunk pax are still using their app. The catch like the OP said is you are looking to constantly deal with trashed pax, which are the most unpredictable. They can be nice one minute and violent the next, they might want you to drop them off at their car since they sobered up in ten minutes while in your car, don't be a snitch and as the OP said are more likely to file a clean fee. Definitely not worth it as you aren't paid extra oh and trashed pax are very unlikely to tip. No thanks.  I think the only plus is you're more likely to prove being an employee working that shift.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm just laughing at the "helping with hero is a GREAT GOOD thing" comment.

Hero sounds like a d**** nightmare...literally. They should call it uber after dark, not hero.

Nothing worse than sitting in a drive thru at 1 am with smelly drunks rambling on like unstoppable morons.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry but I am not a babysitter if I was I'd be working for a daycare. If they even appear to sway too much when I'm approaching them I keep driving and cancel. I get a headache enough from these people that shower in cheap perfume


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm dodging this one faster than fast.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> We drivers are pledging that the ride is free & will be* FREE... ...* & providing service at no cost.


Where does it say that the driver has to provide the service at no cost?
As I understood the article, drivers who sign up to participate will be directed to riders who need rides.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where does it say that the driver has to provide the service at no cost?
> As I understood the article, drivers who sign up to participate will be directed to riders who need rides.


Read it in the DETAILS para 2.
In an Advertisement & marketing campaign a lot of words have hidden messages.

May be I am wrong send a message to Uber support & ask them. 
Remember Uber advertises whenever it does pay outs. Here where is the payout.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Slavic Riga said:


> & they will be called HERO as per Uber & Organizers. Imagine the backlash, Bar makes No profits + bar servers No Tips + No free Uber TRIPS.


^^^
Wow! 
Talk about trickle-down economics!
LOL.... good one!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I always love the logic when anyone disagrees with someones statement they are a fan and support Uber.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't understand why people think it's free, can someone copy and paste that? All this is is a another program like Family and others to bring awareness of what a great guy Travass is to the world.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Here is the answer
The HERO Campaign is a federally registered, 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.
You volunteer your resources i.e. car, time, money. Uber, a technology company that connects users with drivers using an app, has recently become involved with the campaign, this year donating *$1,000* to the HERO pledge.

*Investment of $1000 buys publicity in different cities.*


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Here is the answer
> The HERO Campaign is a federally registered, 501(c)(3) non-profit organization.
> You volunteer your resources i.e. car, time, money. Uber, a technology company that connects users with drivers using an app, has recently become involved with the campaign, this year donating *$1,000* to the HERO pledge.
> 
> *Investment of $1000 buys publicity in different cities.*


Right, drivers working for Travass are not free, maybe some people similar to MADD are giving rides like high school students. Times have changed, I wouldn't give a ride to some random, drunk person like a taxi.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Right, drivers working for Travass are not free, maybe some people similar to MADD are giving rides like high school students. Times have changed, I wouldn't give a ride to some random, drunk person like a taxi.


Please note 'Taxis charge, there are no nor do they offer free rides.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Please note 'Taxis charge, there are no nor do they offer free rides.


I understand, I was saying I wouldn't pick up a drunk stranger as a volunteer I didn't know. MADD would have students pick up other students from the same school. I'm not even sure if they do that anymore since times have changed. A taxi gets a random street hail, I wouldn't do that either. I ddn't mean we are giving free rides, that is not what they are saying and of course taxis are paid, to take anyone.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I understand, I was saying I wouldn't pick up a drunk stranger as a volunteer I didn't know. MADD would have students pick up other students from the same school. I'm not even sure if they do that anymore since times have changed. A taxi gets a random street hail, I wouldn't do that either. I ddn't mean we are giving free rides, that is not what they are saying and of course taxis are paid, to take anyone.


OK. Get it. My bad.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> OK. Get it. My bad.


No problem, no sweat. I just wish other drivers on here got it for bigger issues like TNC Gap insurance, calling 911, taking a minor alone, carrying a weapon.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#1/MikesUber: UNBELIEVEABLE !
> F O R T Y - S E V E N
> Replies and NOT ONE hint of a Comment
> *H O W and W H O M will be
> ...


Hunt to Eat has little to say on the topic as he got deactivated yesterday.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Hunt to Eat has little to say on the topic as he got deactivated yesterday.


Oh no! I'm so happy for you.  Now about that deal where some assume they will be nice and cover you for insurance when they have no reason to, go ask Hunt to Eat how nice they are.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

McTim said:


> I agree with Bart, it is a social good to remove drunks from the roads. Last night a cop thanked me for taking drunks off the roads!!


I've had that happen too - but more often, the cops just hassle me (and other Uber/Lyft drivers) about 'standing' waiting for pax outside the bars. Ratio = 9:1 (9 asshole cops to every one with an IQ over 75).


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've had that happen too - but more often, the cops just hassle me (and other Uber/Lyft drivers) about 'standing' waiting for pax outside the bars. Ratio = 9:1 (9 asshole cops to every one with an IQ over 75).


If they did their job and lost the attitude they would be applauding you. Travass took this opportunity to try to look good serving the community and markets by having more trashed pax pay a surge than drive drunk.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Hunt to Eat has little to say on the topic as he got deactivated yesterday.


POST # 65/Hunt to Eat: Thanks for 
Answering
"The Call". Where ARE 6th Notable scrurbscrud and "Well-Known" 
5 Star Guy ? BESIDES CO. & MA. !

BTW: Sorry to hear of what will be just a
Temporary Setback ? You're a Resouceful
Guy...the ONLY Member to reach "Well-
Known" with THREE Different User Names!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've had that happen too - but more often, the cops just hassle me (and other Uber/Lyft drivers) about 'standing' waiting for pax outside the bars. Ratio = 9:1 (9 asshole cops to every one with an IQ over 75).


I have in the past year received two tickets (both pure revenue generators for the city) while attempting to pick up drunks - from Hermosa Beach & Old Town Pasadena. I refuse to pick up in either of those cities any longer, and have begun shying away from most bar and club areas after midnight. : /


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> So you say I defend Uber in all of my posts first, then turn around and say you havent followed or read all of my posts. Um, do you see whats wrong with what you did? You just admitted to severe reaching then, Smh
> 
> I havent actually defended Uber, I have simply pointed out situation where if a driver runs around and shoots people, then that driver should be blamed and put in jail. I have simply pointed out if a driver drinks and drives, but is not working for uber at the time,does NOT have is app on, but simply has the U sign up on his window,then people shoudl NOT rush to the news section to post "Uber driver drives drunk".
> 
> Finally, there is a huge difference between pointing out where blame and liablity lies and SUPPORTING a company. Dont believe me? Ask any English professor!!!


 Well I haven't read all of your 5k + posts, but everyone I have read, always shows support for uber. Perhaps you could give me a link to thread to where you are criticising uber. You can't expect me to read thousands of post.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 65/Hunt to Eat: Thanks for
> Answering
> "The Call". Where ARE 6th Notable scrurbscrud and "Well-Known"
> 5 Star Guy ? BESIDES CO. & MA. !
> ...


I think it's actually more than three user names by this time, but who's counting?
Being deactivated isn't a setback at all. It was simply a business decision to let my account go inactive. I cannot afford to get out on the streets for 75 cents per mile. Hell, no one can, actually. And by the time drivers pay for real insurance while driving TNC, there is virtually NO profit in the endeavour. So why destroy my car and hang out with obnoxious people that I have no desire to spend time with?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've had that happen too - but more often, the cops just hassle me (and other Uber/Lyft drivers) about 'standing' waiting for pax outside the bars. Ratio = 9:1 (9 asshole cops to every one with an IQ over 75).


That's actually a pretty decent metric.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I think it's actually more than three user names by this time, but who's counting?
> Being deactivated isn't a setback at all. It was simply a business decision to let my account go inactive. I cannot afford to get out on the streets for 75 cents per mile. Hell, no one can, actually. And by the time drivers pay for real insurance while driving TNC, there is virtually NO profit in the endeavour. So why destroy my car and hang out with obnoxious people that I have no desire to spend time with?


POST # 72/Hunt to Eat: As UPNF Statis-
tician, I AM COUNTING.
Desert Driver and Arid Chauffeur
were the Prior "In-car-nations" that I
KNOW of.

Both OCBob & ocbob2 reached "Well-
Known" as well.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 72/Hunt to Eat: As UPNF Statis-
> tician, I AM COUNTING.
> Desert Driver and Arid Chauffeur
> were the Prior "In-car-nations" that I
> ...


I suppose if you're going to have a hobby, you could do worse.
Then again, you could probably do a lot better, too.
(ambiguity intended)


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I suppose if you're going to have a hobby, you could do worse.
> Then again, you could probably do a lot better, too.
> (ambiguity intended)


POST # 75/Michael - Cleveland: HEY!
If I want to feel bad
about Myself I'll PM the Sultan of Santa
Bloviatusvilla, CA. This AIN'T NO HOBBY!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

And the malnourished one was just deactivated at Lyft for failure to submit current insurance doco.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> And the malnourished one was just deactivated at Lyft for failure to submit current insurance doco.


Man, you're gonna need to change your Profile Name: _Hunt To Work_


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Man, you're gonna need to change your Profile Name: _Hunt To Work_


Good one! The 'yote stays pretty busy.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Helping with Hero is actually a great good thing. But Of course, it comes at the expense and havoc of drivers dealing with it


Exactly. Uber gets the credit while you do the work.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Uber paired with The Hero Campaign last October, but I just received this email today. This way if you opt-in you will be directed to areas of high demand for designated drivers. Now you too will have an even higher chance of getting someone who will throw up. It's a win-win.
> 
> Become an Uber Hero today*
> 
> ...


"I feel like I have become a designated driver based on the fact that I feel like I'm out doing good deeds all the time," said Uber driver Lance Zeaman, 76, of Linwood..."

I hope to NOT be driving drunk millenials (it'll be some other group by then I guess) around when I'm 76.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lnsky said:


> Exactly. Uber gets the credit while you do the work.


Thank you for at least reading the second part of what I wrote. Most just read "great good thing" and then proceeded to crucify me for "defending Uber" smh


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Thank you for at least reading the second part of what I wrote. Most just read "great good thing" and then proceeded to crucify me for "defending Uber" smh


Uber gets the credit while you do the work... the work of further reducing the pay of all the other drivers who heroically drive these same people home every night for next to nothing. No surge tonight. The heroes are in town. Thanks a lot Uber for your generous donation. And thanks to the heroes for being Uber's generous donation.

Can you at least call it a tax write off?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Uber is just trying to see how much of a sucker its driver base really is. 

I can hear them in the boardroom right now....

VP 1: "Can you believe we keep lowering rates and increasing commissions and drivers keep signing up? Who are all these morons?"
VP 2: "I'll bet you ten grand we could offer no pay at all and people would still drive for us!"
VP 3: "Hahaha no way, you're on."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Man, you're gonna need to change your Profile Name: _Hunt To Work_


POST#78/UberLaLa: C H O R T L E !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Flarpy said:


> Uber is just trying to see how much of a sucker its driver base really is.
> 
> I can hear them in the boardroom right now....
> 
> ...


POST # 84/Flarpy: Uh....that one hit a
little too close to home.
Sure that YOU'RE NOT a #[F]Uber Col-
laborator/City Staff ?


----------

